
Ask HN: How will ISP's enable network priority post NN? - rotten
I can&#x27;t imagine it will be by IPv4 address.  That seems too hard for cloud based solutions to jump on board and pay extra.   If it is an IP header, couldn&#x27;t one simply install an OS plugin that adds that header to every packet?  If it is an HTTP header, couldn&#x27;t one simply install a webserver plugin that adds that header to every request?  Is it HTTP&#x2F;S only and done via domain name inspection with transparent proxies?  In which case couldn&#x27;t we run the web on another port?  Will it be a standard approach across all ISP&#x27;s, or will each ISP do something different?
======
rotten
WRT running http over non-standard ports. I'm pretty sure one could write a
chrome extension to make that transparent. Lest it be counter-blocked by the
ISP, it seems like one could do a "spread spectrum" port hopping (with
cooperating websites) to keep them on their toes. My point is that if we make
it too expensive for the ISP's to enforce, since they are primarily
businesses, Net Neutrality would be the defacto configuration.

